# YES! The Perfect Reason...



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Yesterday we had a lovely spring day here in Vermont and I set out for my walk not on the treadmill but out in the Real World.

Now, normally when she is not being used, Serenity lives in a Borsa Bella pouch in my big purse but when I do the daily walk, I usually don't bother to carry that purse. So, after a nice 15 minute walk, I came to the little park with the pretty gazebo. And then I had this thought. "If I had Serenity in one of Borsa Bella's new travel bags, I could sit here and read..."

And there it was! The perfect reason!   And this morning after an email to Melissa to make sure that the bag can be worn cross-body because I walk with a cane, I ordered the bag in the fabric that matches the pouch I already have! 

Now, I need more stories of the perfect reason to accessorize...  

patrisha


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think that some folks would have to say that the perfect reason to order something new is because you all said so.
LOL.  
deb


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry, you lost me at Vermont ... it just sounds like such a peaceful lovely place so I started daydreaming, lol.

I'd say that's the perfect reason to need the new Kindle travel bag!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, Patrisha, I think that this post qualifies you for a "Kindle Enabler" banner in your signature!! 



Spoiler



_Muah-haha.....they all come over eventually......_


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Ahhh Spring....not sure I remember what that looks like!  But I am so happy for you that you got a sneak preview yesterday along with the perfect reason to order a new bag!
Here's to perfect reasons and to the promise of Spring!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL I think we all deserve the Kindle Enabler banner........we're all soooo bad!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> LOL I think we all deserve the Kindle Enabler banner........we're all soooo bad!


But in a good way!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ah, sitting outside a perfect reason. I think I'll mosey on down to the pool and read.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

patrisha #150 said:


> Now, normally when she is not being used, Serenity lives


Oh my, there's another Serenity out there?







Well, greetings from my Serenity to yours!









(and too funny, you're member 150, I'm 149! )


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

patrisha #150 said:


> Now, I need more stories of the perfect reason to accessorize...
> 
> patrisha


My reason to accessorize Bella is that....
The day ends in "y"
hmmmmmmmmmm...... Today is Sunday..... Which happens to end in "y"...........
I'm off to see about getting a new booklight!!
See you all later.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Patrisha, did you know your story from this thread is on the Borsa Bella website?  
I just went onto her site to see the new fabrics and thought, I've heard that story before.  
deb


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> Sorry, you lost me at Vermont ... it just sounds like such a peaceful lovely place so I started daydreaming, lol.


Yuh, it's pretty nice here! (Helloooo fellow Vermonter!). Played tennis on Saturday overlooking the lake. Then went home and got our year's supply of maple syrup (or at least what we could afford - $72 worth) from our neighbors.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> Patrisha, did you know your story from this thread is on the Borsa Bella website?
> I just went onto her site to see the new fabrics and thought, I've heard that story before.
> deb


 No, I didn't know! {Runs off to the site to see muttering "I do NOT need another bag, I do NOT NEED ANOTHER BAG...}

patrisha


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I love the spelling of your name. 

dont you know you never need a reason here.. LOL.. we are great at encouraging our version of stimulating the economy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OOOOOO, I just got my order from Melissa at Borsa Bella!  I got a Hip Zip bag, a new gadget bag and a travel bag!!!  They are so CUTE!!!!  Patrisha!  You will LOVE the travel bag for your walks (with it's over the head strap!    )


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I love the spelling of your name.
> 
> dont you know you never need a reason here.. LOL.. we are great at encouraging our version of stimulating the economy


 And I love the spelling of yours! I am Patrizia when I take Italian classes...

patrisha


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

When you say these bags have long straps for wearing over the body are the REALLY long?  I'm 6' (okay maybe a little more) so I have problems with many bags that are supposed to be worn across the body.  I have only had two that really were long enough.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> OOOOOO, I just got my order from Melissa at Borsa Bella! I got a Hip Zip bag, a new gadget bag and a travel bag!!! They are so CUTE!!!! Patrisha! You will LOVE the travel bag for your walks (with it's over the head strap!  )


If I'm remembering correctly, you got the same fabric I have...Don't you just it?

Patrisha, Not that you need a reason with us, but that's a pretty darn good one. The strap adjusts nice and long for cross body.

PJ - I'm REALLY short (not even 5') but the strap does adjust very long and I think it will work for you. Fully extended it appears to be 4-4.5 feet long from end to end.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

PJ said:


> When you say these bags have long straps for wearing over the body are the REALLY long? I'm 6' (okay maybe a little more) so I have problems with many bags that are supposed to be worn across the body. I have only had two that really were long enough.


Well, I am 5 ft 9 and so I went with the standard strap. I will let you know how it is when I get it. However, Melissa did offer to make a longer strap if I wanted one.

patrisha


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

patrisha #150 said:


> Yesterday we had a lovely spring day here in Vermont and I set out for my walk not on the treadmill but out in the Real World.


Consider yourself lucky to even see a Spring day.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

I can imagine it a good day and going to the park reading a book is even better. You will never know you need one unless you see its use. I love the Bella bags and its been very useful for me in carrying my Kindle anywhere. This gives me two uses - for protection and carrying- So I cant go out without it.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I suggest a cover and a carrying bag if going outside


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh Patricia, it sounds like a wonderful plan!  I am going to do as you do -- if spring ever gets here -- take my Kindle on a walk!    We are digging out from the second major blizzard in two weeks.  Eeew.  I am so ready for spring1


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

And the bag arrived yesterday. I am planning to take Serenity for a walk in the Real World in her new bag this afternoon. {This morning she will be on the tread mill and talking to me...  }

patrisha


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations! I hope it works well for yo.u


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Congrats!


----------

